# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  بخصوص الوقف المتحرك  trailing stop .........  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## batttot

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الاخوة الاعزاء في منتدانا الغالي  
لقد شجعني  كرمكم الذائد عن كل حد  
وعطائكم الذي لا ينتهي ....... وعلمكم الغزير  جدا  
ان اتابع وضع الردود والمواضيع بينكم  مثلما يحبو الصغير بين ارجل الكبار  
وجئت اليوم ومعي بعض الحيرة  بخصوص الوقف المتحرك او trailing stop  
فانا استخدم الميتاترايدر وحاولت مرارا ان اجمع خاصية الوقف المتحرك به فلم اجدها  :No3:  :Doh:  
فهل هي غير موجودة ؟؟؟ :016:  وان كان كذلك فكيف اضع وقف متحرك لصفقاتي عليه ؟؟؟؟ :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  
وهل يصلح ان افتح صفقة بدون هدف او استوب ولكن لها مقف متحرك حيث يعمل هو مكان الهدف والاستوم ام لا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :016:  :016:   
بارك اللله فيكم وجازاكم كل خير  بأذن الله

----------


## ابو دنيا

السلام عليكم بخصوص الوقف المتحرك هذا ما اعرفه عنه استخدم ميتا تريدر ايضا وبه وقف متحرك  وكن قد سألت عنه من قبل هنا وجاوبني عنه الاستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام ولكن كان هذا منذ فترة ولا اتكر اللإجابة كاملة اسفل الشاشة عند العقود التي قمت بفتحها قف فوق احداهم واضغط مرة كليك يمين ستجد الامر ترلنج ستوب ويمكنك اختيار عدد النقاط المناسب لك جربه على الديمو اولا لترى مفعوله ثم علي الحقيقي اذا اردت تحياتي

----------


## batttot

> السلام عليكم بخصوص الوقف المتحرك هذا ما اعرفه عنه استخدم ميتا تريدر ايضا وبه وقف متحرك  وكن قد سألت عنه من قبل هنا وجاوبني عنه الاستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام ولكن كان هذا منذ فترة ولا اتكر اللإجابة كاملة اسفل الشاشة عند العقود التي قمت بفتحها قف فوق احداهم واضغط مرة كليك يمين ستجد الامر ترلنج ستوب ويمكنك اختيار عدد النقاط المناسب لك جربه على الديمو اولا لترى مفعوله ثم علي الحقيقي اذا اردت تحياتي

 
شكرا لك الف شكر اخي الغالي علي الرد سوف اجربه فور افتتاح السوق مساء اليوم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لتفعيل فاضغط كليك يمين على الزوج الذي تريد وضع وقف متحرك له من قائمة العمليات المفتوحة , ثم اتبع التعليمات التي في الصورة    
وبالطبع يجب عليك ان تضع وقف لكي يشتغل الوقف المتحرك ( لا يجب ان يكون لها هدف ) لان وضيفة الوقف المتحرك هو تحريك الوقف كلما تحرك سعر العملة لصالح العملية التي فتحتها  
وفقك الله

----------


## batttot

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بالنسبة لتفعيل فاضغط كليك يمين على الزوج الذي تريد وضع وقف متحرك له من قائمة العمليات المفتوحة , ثم اتبع التعليمات التي في الصورة    
> وبالطبع يجب عليك ان تضع وقف لكي يشتغل الوقف المتحرك ( لا يجب ان يكون لها هدف ) لان وضيفة الوقف المتحرك هو تحريك الوقف كلما تحرك سعر العملة لصالح العملية التي فتحتها  
> وفقك الله

  
الف شكر مشرفنا الكريم ولكن لم افهم جزئية  وضع وقف اي انه اذا اردت فتح صفقة شراء عي 13600 مثلا و اريد ان اضع الوقف المتحرك 50 نقطة بدون وضع هدف او استوب فهل يصلح ام لابد من وضع استوب للصفقة ليتم تفعيل خاصية الوقف المتحرك  ......افادكم  الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

حياك الله يا غالي  
لابد ان تضع ستوب لكي يحركه الوقف المتحرك , مثلا الستوب 1.3500 , الوقف المتحرك 50 نقطة فهذا يعني اذا تحركت عمليتك 50 نقطة , فالستوب يتحرك من 1.3500 الى 1.3550 ,  
بعني الوقف المتحرك يحرك الستوب بالمقدار الذي تريده . بشرط ان تتحرك العملية لصالحك مقدارا يساوي قيمة الوقف المتحرك  
ان شاء الله الامور واضحة الان يا غالي ؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## batttot

> حياك الله يا غالي  
> لابد ان تضع ستوب لكي يحركه الوقف المتحرك , مثلا الستوب 1.3500 , الوقف المتحرك 50 نقطة فهذا يعني اذا تحركت عمليتك 50 نقطة , فالستوب يتحرك من 1.3500 الى 1.3550 ,  
> بعني الوقف المتحرك يحرك الستوب بالمقدار الذي تريده . بشرط ان تتحرك العملية لصالحك مقدارا يساوي قيمة الوقف المتحرك  
> ان شاء الله الامور واضحة الان يا غالي ؟

 جازاك الله خيرا ......نعم الامور واضحة الان وبارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):  :Ongue:

----------


## نواف العدواني

> حياك الله يا غالي  
> لابد ان تضع ستوب لكي يحركه الوقف المتحرك , مثلا الستوب 1.3500 , الوقف المتحرك 50 نقطة فهذا يعني اذا تحركت عمليتك 50 نقطة , فالستوب يتحرك من 1.3500 الى 1.3550 ,  
> بعني الوقف المتحرك يحرك الستوب بالمقدار الذي تريده . بشرط ان تتحرك العملية لصالحك مقدارا يساوي قيمة الوقف المتحرك  
> ان شاء الله الامور واضحة الان يا غالي ؟

 السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الملون بالاحمر
هل هذا يعني اذا وضعت و قف متحرك 100 نقطه
على نقطه بدايه 1.400 
و ارتفع السعر من 
1.400
الى 
1.490
يظل الاستوب كما هو على  
1.400

----------


## forex dreamer

> السلام عليكم 
> بخصوص الملون بالاحمر
> هل هذا يعني اذا وضعت و قف متحرك 100 نقطه
> على نقطه بدايه 1.400 
> و ارتفع السعر من 
> 1.400
> الى 
> 1.490
> يظل الاستوب كما هو على  
> 1.400

 نعم.....ولن يكون هناك اي قيمه للوقف المتحرك دون ان يتخطي 100 نقطه......وكل ارتفاع فوق 100 نقطه فان الوقف سيتحرك بمقدار الزياده

----------


## نواف العدواني

> نعم.....ولن يكون هناك اي قيمه للوقف المتحرك دون ان يتخطي 100 نقطه......وكل ارتفاع فوق 100 نقطه فان الوقف سيتحرك بمقدار الزياده

 بارك الله فيك

----------

